# Minnesota: FBI-Razzia wegen Telefonbetrug



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2010)

Es geht um ungerechtfertigte Abbuchungen über die Telefonrechnung. Das kennt man in Deutschland auch. Weniger bekannt ist hierzulande, dass Ermittlungsbehörden Betroffene auffordern, sich zu melden:


> The FBI is seeking information from consumers who believe that they have been improperly charged on their telephone bill for services neither ordered nor authorized related to Alternate Billing Corp., 24078 Greenway Road, Forest Lake, Minnesota, or any of its affiliated companies or services listed below.


FBI — Seeking Information in Alternate Billing Corporation Matter
es geht u.a. um Beschwerden über myiproducts
google

Ebenfalls eher unbekannt ist hierzulande, dass verdächtigte Firmen von einem großen Polizeiaufgebot gestürmt werden:

siehe Video
FBI Raids Forest Lake Business | KSTP TV - Minneapolis and St. Paul

siehe:
Ohio.com - FBI raids firm suspected of scam
http://forestlaketimes.com/content/view/6113/1/

---

via The Scream


Die betroffene Firma "Alternate Billing Corp" hat nichts mit der Firma TRODAT NV zu tun, welche die Seite alternatebilling.com betrieben hat (und den Begriff "Alternate Billing" nutzte)

Das Angebot der durchsuchten Alternate Billing Corporation (ABC Corp) nennt sich "LEC Billing":
Alternate Billing Corporation - Services



> What is LEC Billing?
> LEC stands for Local Exchange Carrier and refers to local telephone company that provides local services and long distance service. LEC billing *allows us to bill through these services in order to place charges on the customer’s telephone bill.*


s.a.
http://askjot.com/search/LEC-Billing


Diese Abrechnungsmethode mit all ihren Risiken könnte man in Deutschland "telomaxen" nennen


----------

